# Zfs partition



## danil75 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi
I want to build  a file server using zfs.
I installed the  os on mirrored zfs from the bsd installation.
The installation formatted the drives automatically with FreeBSD-zfs partition.

Now I want to add drives to my new pool called Data.
This drives are new.
Do I need to gpart the drives with FreeBSD-zfs partition before adding to the pool,
Or  I can add them to the pool without partitioned and it will automatics format them ?

When I added them to the pool without partitions I could not see them with gpart show but the pool is active and there data on it.

So what is the correct way to add new drives to the pool?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2019)

Just add them to a new pool, no need to partition or format.


----------

